# Thanks!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What a community this is!

Thanks to all for helping us get through the past fews days - we've had 2 sudden deaths - 1 on each side of the family and - amid the chaos - Outbackers has been a great escape!

The next fews days will find us travelling NH to VT to CT to MA and back to NH - so we won't be on line. I know it will be tough, but you'll just have to carry on without us.







The good news in all of this is that - winterized or not - when we are in NH, you can bet that KB & I will be staying in Puff (!!!!) and the hourd of dysfunctional family members coming from all corners of the map can stay in the house and duke it out (ever have a group of very needy folks - all of whom are off their own "territory" - with each 1/2 having never met the other & emotion running VERY high - ALL IN ! SPACE ?????) AAAAGGGHHHHHHH!







See you next week!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry for your loss.

Glad we were a help in our own way. Be safe on your trip.

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

woldwood,

Very sorry to hear about the two deaths. I know you are gald "PUFF" will be behind you all the way. Wishing you a safe trip, and check in if you get a chance. sunny


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Our thoughts will be with you while you are gone. Be safe and may the Lord be looking over you on your trip.

Crawfish


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I am sorry for your losses. It's always tough to lose someone and to lose two is more difficult. May God be with you.

Reverie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

wolfwood,

You have the Walters's condolences. Have a safe trip.

Mark


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about your loss







. I hope you have a safe trip!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Wolfwood, We're sorry to hear about the losses in your family. Have a safe and sane journey and know we are thinking about you.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

JB,

As the others have said, I am very sorry to hear of your losses. One at a time is hard enough, two is hard to comprehend.

As for the 'family' side of it. Good luck! That Outback may just pay for itself in the first trip!









Take care... Be safe... and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

You have my sympathy and prayers that your travel will be safe and your ordeal as tolerable as possible. Into every life a little rain must fall. May you feel the sunshine on your family very soon. God bless you and yours!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

wolfwood action

you have our condolences.

please be safe & have a great trip

god bless

darrel & katie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry for your loss.

Travel safe

Mike


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> and the hourd of dysfunctional family members coming from all corners of the map can stay in the house and duke it out
> [snapback]61821[/snapback]​


Sorry for your loss. It's never easy dealing with a loss of a family member let alone two. Your family is in our prayers sunny

Yes we've been there and I hope it's nothing like we've been exposed too. It's really sad that some people take joy in "what's mine" after a family member has passed. The memories are all we want from family or anyone weâ€™ve met. Stay in "puff" and reflect on the memories.

Travel safe.

Bill.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. Be there for each other and have a safe trip.

Gary


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wolfwood,

My condolences on your loss. My hope is that you will find some comfort during this trying time.

We have a small house and have used our TT as a "guest house" on numerous occasions. Like you, we slept in it while the guests used the house. When my mother died a few years ago, we "hosted" because we are the only ones left in New Jersey. It was nice to be able to "fit" everyone, which we couldn't have done without the "guest house."

I think you will appreciate the private space of Puff to retreat to. My prayers are with you.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear of the loss of two family members.
one is hard enough but two.
You and your family will be in our Thoughts and Prayers
Have a safe trip.

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Very sorry for your loss, but glad that we were able to help you through it.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all - just checking in during a brief respite in chaos ....

Thanks for all the good wishes and positive thoughts. Yes - Puff has been GREAT!! She may be fully winterized - and the Hensley installation isn't quite done - but that furnace cranks up in a heart-beat and we've been wonderfully pleased with our "guest house" over the past few days. All others have stayed in the house (ok - we've let them out now and then







) and Puff has been our retreat! The dogs went to "camp" for a few days so they were out of the confusion. They came home last night and stayed with us in Puff. Still lots of folks here (13 adults + 3 visitor dogs) and our dogs weren't quite sure what to make of it all .... but they quickly took possession of Puff and then quite willingly let us share their new BIG kennel with them. 2 Shelties posed (& framed) on the Queen pull-out - enough to make anyone smile!

The Outback has also been the center of many discussions - great distraction for all from the more intense moments of the last few days. And in the midst of a lighter moment last night - the new Outbackers.com stickers were presented to KB amidst mighty cheers and lots of impressed folks ... so, you see, you guys are ALL well known now by folks you'll likely never talk to.)

OK - gotta run. Miles to go before we sleep. Just wanted to stop by and say ......
thanks. We'll be back in a few.


----------

